# replacing CV boots on Honda rancher



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

Well went riding this weekend and tore my left front CV boot on my Rancher. I can remove the axle but don't have the special tool to install the clips. Where is a reputable shop that could knock it out fairly quick. I work on the northwest side of town (beltway and 249). Anywhere around there you would recommend?


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*dang*

a bit of a drive for you but if you don't find anything else I live in pearland and have the tool, only takes a couple seconds to install the boots.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

I just bought the tool for $10-15 for the one time I needed it. Now I have used it about 4 times. Worth having in your toolbox


----------

